# Bonnet Release Handle Broke



## stokiedez (Feb 24, 2012)

My bonnet release handle has broken off my 57 Reg Audi TT 2.0. I've attached a photo which should hopefully illustrate. I've been quoted £40 for a replacement, is this a fair price? Also, is it simply a case of slotting the new release handle into the car or does the cable somehow need to be re-threaded? Apologies but I'm not mechanically minded. Thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

You're not the first, another one here with a picture of the handle unit with the trim removed.
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=292583&p=2371042&hilit=bonnet+handle#p2371042


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

stokiedez said:


> My bonnet release handle has broken off my 57 Reg Audi TT 2.0. I've attached a photo which should hopefully illustrate. I've been quoted £40 for a replacement, is this a fair price? Also, is it simply a case of slotting the new release handle into the car or does the cable somehow need to be re-threaded? Apologies but I'm not mechanically minded. Thanks


Christ. I'm sure these are only a fiver or so??


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Follow that link on brittans post, I posted up part numers and prices, the 2 parts come to £9.50

No cable to rethread, its an easy job, just take the kick plate off.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its common on the early cars
Your local dealer will have the parts in stock more than likely and its cheap and easy to correct/fix


----------



## JSoapy (Sep 14, 2011)

stokiedez said:


> My bonnet release handle has broken off my 57 Reg Audi TT 2.0. I've attached a photo which should hopefully illustrate. I've been quoted £40 for a replacement, is this a fair price? Also, is it simply a case of slotting the new release handle into the car or does the cable somehow need to be re-threaded? Apologies but I'm not mechanically minded. Thanks


Hi, one thing make sure you get both parts. My handle broke (it's my pictures in the link) and when I went to the dealer he said I only require the handle which comes with a new shaft.
Unfortunately the new shaft is longer and a different shape and I had to get the bracket which is bolted to the pillar.
As I live 25 miles from the dealer that equated to 100 miles (2 return trips). Credit to Aberdeen spares dept they didn't bill me for the bracket. Both items should be less than a tenner.
Very simple to fit. Had more hassle getting the trim in and out.
Best of luck John S


----------



## nickh (Apr 15, 2012)

Another victim! Any tips for taking off the trim, sounds like its been a little tricky?

Nick


----------

